# Can Android Phone Be Upgraded?



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

I have an Android smart phone. I have no idea what version of Android is on it. However, when I try downloading apps, at times I am told that the app is not compatible or will only be partially functional on my phone. Or sometimes I download an app & without any such message, but then the app doesn't work when I try to use it.

Can I upgrade my Android or whatever needs to be upgraded? If so, how?
Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For anybody to answer your question he/she will need to know your current Android version, and it may be necessary to know the phone brand and model. I don't know Android, but surely there is information somewhere about the version. Take a look at Android 101: How to check your OS version.


----------



## Technowhiz123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Need more information. I am an Android lover and the reason some apps might not be compatible is because your phone cant/wont handle it or you are in a country where the app is not supported.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

OK, I checked the type of OS according to the instructions given on the page you referred me to. I didn't find a line in the phone settings labeled Android Version. However, there was a line labeled "Build number". In it was GINGERBREAD_CJUS_05. So, I guess I have gingerbread.

My phone is Alcatel One Touch 991S.


----------



## Technowhiz123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,
Your phone will probably not get an update. But, you can root then install a custom ROM to make it look newer.

How to root:


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure if I understand you correctly. But I'm not really concerned about the appearance of my phone. I'm concerned about functionality. I just want apps that I might want to download to work on my phone.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You almost certainly have android 2.3 
Alcatel smartphones ( along with a lot of budget smartphones ) still work on 2.3 and many new apps will only work on 4.x

Alcatel do have updaters on their website but I don't know if they update to latest 4.x version of Android or only latest 2.3.x version

I also have a cheap Alcatel 983 smartphone that works on 2.3 & a lot of new apps in the app store won't work 
Partially that is due to the lack of available phone memory and I don't honestly think that 4.x will work on your phone

You will have to live with the limitations or buy a new phone that supports or has 4.x installed

http://support.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/upgradeSoftware


----------

